# Carpenters and Nail Bags



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

I worked in the shop the last two days making outdoor cabinets. My old man even dusted his nail bags off and went to work, cabinets have to be painted and installed by Thursday for a project deadline.

My carpenters never wear nail bag ls it seems in a shop setting, they are forever jacking each others tools and running out to the pick up. Its crazy. I can see a experienced shop man having his set up to not have to wear bags, but they are just nailing chit off. 

I see often they don't wear them on site . I should of caught on to this before now. 

How many hate wearing bags?


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

job wouldn't be so bad if i didn't have to wear that thing


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

I don't where mine when in the shop or trimming/cabinetry. For siding, framing, exterior trim I almost always where them...especially sense I have nice Oxy's...love those bags!


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

I will really get on a guy for not wearing his. Unless they have to move a lot of lumber, or something like that. When they are done carrying, the bags go back on immediately. I don't pay people to be comfortable.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

overanalyze said:


> I don't where mine when in the shop or trimming/cabinetry. For siding, framing, exterior trim I almost always where them...especially sense I have nice Oxy's...love those bags!


I love my Oxys too. 

I wear mine always unless in a finished home.

When I don't wear them I have my tool bag, I don't borrow tools and start fights or have to run back and forth to my truck.


----------



## jstanton (Mar 25, 2012)

I have one guy who doesn't wear them. He usually cuts and has them next to him. He keeps a tape, pencil and clip-on pouch with what fasteners we are using on him. He has any ladder, gun, ect ready and helps with installing. I am fine with him being comfy.


----------



## parkers5150 (Dec 5, 2008)

a mans worth is more often than not measured by his bags and the stuff he has in them:thumbsup: ... if they're in the truck.........


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

I feel naked without my pouches when working. Hell, even when helping my wife hang a picture, I reach for my hammer as if my belt WAS on... :laughing:


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

When working I'd feel naked without nailbags on. If I'm in the shop I wear a canvas apron. Much lighter and you don't need all the tools you do when on site.


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

Brutus said:


> I feel naked without my pouches when working.





katoman said:


> When working I'd feel naked without nailbags on.



:whistling: :whistling:


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

katoman said:


> When working I'd feel naked without nailbags on. If I'm in the shop I wear a canvas apron. Much lighter and you don't need all the tools you do when on site.


That would be fine if they did that. Still need basic tools.


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

Hey Brutus, I didn't read your post. :notworthy

So sue me. :laughing:

At least we think alike. I even leave my canvas pouch on when I go into town for materials.


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

katoman said:


> Hey Brutus, I didn't read your post. :notworthy
> 
> So sue me. :laughing:
> 
> At least we think alike. I even leave my canvas pouch on when I go into town for materials.


You know what they say about great minds! :thumbup:


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

katoman said:


> Hey Brutus, I didn't read your post. :notworthy
> 
> So sue me. :laughing:
> 
> At least we think alike. I even leave my canvas pouch on when I go into town for materials.


I drop the bags when going to get material


----------



## KnottyWoodwork (May 23, 2010)

I pretty much always have the full set of bags on, it's just more efficient. I HATE going back and forth to the truck/trailer for tools. I also like having a tool cart/staging within a step or two of where I'm working. 

I spent the end of last week and this up on scaffolding, it was nice working off a bench instead of the bags though.


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

I wear my bags almost 100% (oxy adj framers). NOTHING ticks me off like someone taking a tool out of my bags.


----------



## ccappaul (Dec 3, 2010)

Full bags, with a caulking pouch behind for bits and pieces of garbage. I don't know how I would get anything accomplished without em


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Jaws said:


> I love my Oxys too.
> 
> I wear mine always unless in a finished home.
> 
> When I don't wear them I have my tool bag, I don't borrow tools and start fights or have to run back and forth to my truck.


When we are doing interior work I have a rolling tool bag for smaller jobs that I use and it stays right where I am working. When we are doing full house remodels or new builds, we have a tool cart that gets moved around as we need it. I don't borrow tools either. I am setup with tool boxes that have most items I need depending on what the day has. 

My rolling tool bag has the following items in it and I always have it with me no matter what job I am doing:

Snips (greens, reds, and a junk pair), tape measures, stick rule, metal file, beater chisel, cats paw, mini flat bar, wonder bar, basic screwdrivers, nail sets, hammers, Allen wrench set, utility knife, Oxy's, drill bit set, screw bit set, impact driver, torpedo level, mini hacksaw, drywall rasp, drywall saw, compass, basic wire strippers, channel locks, crescent wrenches, and a few other items I can't remember right now. Also always have my cordless combo kit with me.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

overanalyze said:


> When we are doing interior work I have a rolling tool bag for smaller jobs that I use and it stays right where I am working. When we are doing full house remodels or new builds, we have a tool cart that gets moved around as we need it. I don't borrow tools either. I am setup with tool boxes that have most items I need depending on what the day has.
> 
> My rolling tool bag has the following items in it and I always have it with me no matter what job I am doing:
> 
> Snips (greens, reds, and a junk pair), tape measures, stick rule, metal file, beater chisel, cats paw, mini flat bar, wonder bar, basic screwdrivers, nail sets, hammers, Allen wrench set, utility knife, Oxy's, drill bit set, screw bit set, impact driver, torpedo level, mini hacksaw, drywall rasp, drywall saw, compass, basic wire strippers, channel locks, crescent wrenches, and a few other items I can't remember right now. Also always have my cordless combo kit with me.



I have one big tool bag, and my Oxys. Used to have a tool cart when doing commercial in high rises.

My dad has a Drywall box, electrical box, carpenter box, and a plumbing box. Everything has been in the same place for years. His shop is set up really well, but he rarely uses it anymore. Anytime anything is missing he blames me or my brother like we are children:laughing: He always says " it has been here for 30 years and you dumbys lost it"


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I wear my bags, but don't put a lot of crap in them anymore. Just what I need for the immediate task at hand. Back in the day, I would have my entire truck in there, with months of odd nails and screws and bits of trash and dirt and gloves and...

That gets hard on the back.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Stephen H said:


> I actually prefer the blue nylon webbing elastic suspenders- but the straps cut into my neck if I am not wearing a hoody.


Yep. Some years back I decided to try suspenders, and thought I died and went to heaven. Then summer came, and wearing only a t-shirt, those things almost sawed my neck in half. :laughing:

These days I avoid wearing bags when I can, no matter what time of year. :wheelchair:


----------



## knucklehead (Mar 2, 2009)

If you leave your nail bags laying around on my job they could get nailed to the floor or have a bunch of trash thrown in them.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

You work with me, and that could escalate real fast. :laughing:


----------



## GRB (Feb 23, 2009)

moorewarner said:


> I am prob going to get a bag upgrade soon and will go with Oxy's, something light.
> 
> How many here run their bags with suspenders/harness?
> 
> I'm thinking it would be a big improvement, one of my least favorite things is how quick the weight climbs and makes full bags a pain on an 8 hour day.


I recently bought the Occi Stronghold Comfort Package for use with my Occi Fatlip bags. I've used other suspenders in the past & while they took some weight off my lower back, they weren't very comfortable or durable. 

I'm really liking the Occi setup so far. I added a Belt Buddy for lower back support & this is the most comfortable rig I've had in the 30 years I've been wearing tool belts.


----------



## moorewarner (May 29, 2009)

GRB said:


> I recently bought the Occi Stronghold Comfort Package for use with my Occi Fatlip bags. I've used other suspenders in the past & while they took some weight off my lower back, they weren't very comfortable or durable.
> 
> I'm really liking the Occi setup so far. I added a Belt Buddy for lower back support & this is the most comfortable rig I've had in the 30 years I've been wearing tool belts.


Just pulled the trigger on this. :thumbup: I hate having to buy something (that model of bags) without personally inspecting it though. 

http://www.bestbelt.com/product/toolbelts/9525-toolbelt.html

http://www.bestbelt.com/product/belts-accessories/5355_comfort_package.html


----------



## otislilly (May 30, 2012)

I think the last person in a home with toolbags should be the drywall hangers. Too many accidents can happen after that. well in truth the electritions wear them on trimout/no hammer or hammer clip, so i would call that a tool pouch not bag.

So what I own a dozen tape measures. (estimated)
one for every job specific bag, hammers ect. the same. I am called for many different jobs, grab the bag I need for a trip in. Each bag also has a piece of rubber rolled up in the handle, so it can be placed under the bag, on floor/counter without worrying about scratching, and incase I need to remove something from bag to get to something else.
I may not have everything in the bag for a project, but standard tools for most. Helpers need to have something to do anyways, thats why they are there, and they can be setting up next bag in the other room while you finish task in this one, and cleanup as I move on.

For people that repetitively do only one thing, yeah maybe thier belt toolbags would be the way to go, but it would take me longer to load, unload a belt bag, as well as possible things popping out when i am working, over peoples finished floors, and walls. scratched doors? nope not for me. If I were installing cabinents and the new guy showed up with a belt bag on, we would need to have a talk super fast. I aint in the gambling buissness, all my luck is bad, common sence is your best insurance.

Though on same token if I am working outside framing/decks/siding/etc or pre-drywall house, and someone showed up without a belt-bag I would seriously question my choice in thier aquaintance. Would depend on thier position in the gang. The best cutman I ever knew didnt even own a toolbag, well honestly a hammer either, But untill his death he was one of the highest paid men on the job, both when we worked for someone else, and when he worked for me.
So I recon it depends on ones place.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

i'm an excellent cut man:thumbup:


----------



## Walter Secore (Jun 2, 2012)

I tell my guys you don't wear your tool bag you will get paid a $1.00 less per hour. I have not had a guy not put on his bags yet and fast


----------



## otislilly (May 30, 2012)

Walter Secore said:


> I tell my guys you don't wear your tool bag you will get paid a $1.00 less per hour. I have not had a guy not put on his bags yet and fast


I would let you keep your dollar a hour, everyday. 
comfort has a price too, and if thats what your deal is, I would make it. A buck a hour, no toolbag. hmmm:clap:


----------



## Walter Secore (Jun 2, 2012)

I just hate paying a guy to walk around looking for his tools. Or standing there waiting on him. 
I tell them 50 cents holding up $5.00


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

lots of times i go looking for a tool it's in my hand...whats with that?:blink:


----------



## otislilly (May 30, 2012)

I want to know how *everything* gets in my left pocket, I'm right handed.


----------



## Walter Secore (Jun 2, 2012)

My wife tells me when I'm sleeping I keep asking where's my pencil. Lol


----------



## GRB (Feb 23, 2009)

Walter Secore said:


> My wife tells me when I'm sleeping I keep asking where's my pencil. Lol


Struble's wife asks him the same thing. :blink:


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

i'm always ready,all she has to do is give a little tugarty:


----------



## moorewarner (May 29, 2009)

Tom Struble said:


> lots of times i go looking for a tool it's in my hand...whats with that?:blink:


Didn't your Mom ever tell you that you can go blind doing that?


----------



## GRB (Feb 23, 2009)

Tom Struble said:


> i'm always ready,all she has to do is give a little tugarty:


Don't you have a problem with it retracting suddenly? :blink:


----------



## Walter Secore (Jun 2, 2012)

Lol sounds like a big,or little problem depending what end your on


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

well i am over 50 so...hell no


----------



## GRB (Feb 23, 2009)

Liar. :laughing:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Tom Struble said:


> i'm always ready,all she has to do is give a little tugarty:












I've been using one of those lately:thumbup: I love it:clap:


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

by yourself?eww thats disgusting:cowboy:


----------



## Walter Secore (Jun 2, 2012)

I have one clipped to my miter saw


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

,,,


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

say it..SAY IT!!:laughing:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

:shutup:


----------



## GRB (Feb 23, 2009)

Walter Secore said:


> I have one clipped to my miter saw


That's a strange place to keep it.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

maybe a protractor sort of thing like the Kapex got?


----------



## chris klee (Feb 5, 2008)

Not to bring this back on track or anything but I had some pain that was causes from the buckle in my belt being pushes in to my gut by my tool belt. I tired not wearing a belt but couldn't stand not having tools at my hands reach. I quit wearing a regular belt when wearing a tool belt. My pants don't stay up as well but the pain is gone. 
When doing trim i do leave the hammer out of the belt and the nail pockets are usually empty as I use nail guns. Takes a lot of the risk out of stuff falling out and scratching the floors. 
I am thinking about making up a small belt for trim only with like one pocket and a tape clip/ pencil holder or something. Even a canvas pouch would be fine for most cases.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

thats whats nice about a suspension rig you don't need a tight belt







but a few belts will get you tight


----------



## moorewarner (May 29, 2009)

chris klee said:


> Not to bring this back on track or anything but I had some pain that was causes from the buckle in my belt being pushes in to my gut by my tool belt. I tired not wearing a belt but couldn't stand not having tools at my hands reach. I quit wearing a regular belt when wearing a tool belt. My pants don't stay up as well but the pain is gone.
> When doing trim i do leave the hammer out of the belt and the nail pockets are usually empty as I use nail guns. Takes a lot of the risk out of stuff falling out and scratching the floors.
> I am thinking about making up a small belt for trim only with like one pocket and a tape clip/ pencil holder or something. Even a canvas pouch would be fine for most cases.


Carhart Duck Apron :thumbsup:

( I just realized this the second time I have posted this in this tread, shyte I'm getiing old :laughing: :blink


----------



## Ian345 (Jun 4, 2012)

A suspension rig seems like a lot of weight on the shoulders. I've been thinking about a tool vest but that's the same problem. It would also probably be warm.


----------



## GRB (Feb 23, 2009)

Ian345 said:


> A suspension rig seems like a lot of weight on the shoulders. I've been thinking about a tool vest but that's the same problem. It would also probably be warm.


This one is pretty comfortable.


----------



## moorewarner (May 29, 2009)

Ian345 said:


> A suspension rig seems like a lot of weight on the shoulders. I've been thinking about a tool vest but that's the same problem. It would also probably be warm.


I just bought the setup I posted on page one and I spent a couple of hours at the store trynig different combinations of belt, belt and suspenders and their suspenders and bags in a beltless arrangement. I started loading the bags down with trailer hitch balls and suprisingly to me the beltless setup was the most uncomfortable the quickest. My shoulders would be toast at the end of the day going that route. (I also didn't like degree to which the bags could move about, definitely a no-no doing finish work).

The most comfortable was the combo belt/suspender. This should have obvious to me ahead of time with all the backpacking I have done.


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

I have the oxy beltless retro with the finisher bags and oxy light suspenders which is lighter than my big set of oxy strongholds. The former is used most often because the weight will affect your shoulders sooner or latter. The big set has full fisted bags and heavy padded suspenders. Lots of stuff will fit in these bags but even empty they are heavy. The thing about oxys though is everything is at your finger tips and they make a nice tape holder that clips on to the suspenders. I work with guys who wear the cheap chit and they are still always looking for their pencil, tape etc because it falls out. Let me borrow your tape.......No......you'll lose it like you lost yours


----------



## Ian345 (Jun 4, 2012)

This one is pretty comfortable. 
__________________
Greg 


I was thinking something with more structure, no dangling pouchs/pockets, to wear when finishing or in roof trusses. I have a dream of wearing a hammer on my torso where it won't get tangled in a ladder or truss and try to kill me. Maybe a sleeve with a velcro catch on top attached top and bottom to a suspender or vest.


----------



## moorewarner (May 29, 2009)

Irishslave said:


> Let me borrow your tape.......No......you'll lose it like you lost yours


:laughing:


----------



## moorewarner (May 29, 2009)

So are you saying that you run both of those set-up belt-less or just the lighter one? And do you find the belt-less system keeps your bags stable enough?

They seemed to me as though they would be swaying around a bit to much. I almost wanted a strap of some sort to hook to the front of each bag running across my belly to keep the bags centred on my hips.


----------



## VAviaCo (Sep 3, 2008)

My tool bag has the following items in it and I always have it with me no matter what job I am doing:

a few other items I can't remember right now.


----------



## NINZAN STUDIO (Jan 10, 2012)

moorewarner said:


> So are you saying that you run both of those set-up belt-less or just the lighter one? And do you find the belt-less system keeps your bags stable enough?
> 
> They seemed to me as though they would be swaying around a bit to much. I almost wanted a strap of some sort to hook to the front of each bag running across my belly to keep the bags centred on my hips.


Anyone tried or seen one of these in action?

http://www.bestbelt.com/product/belt-free/2575_beltless.html#


----------

